# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  The latest additions

## lost

The sun coral is normally a lot fuller than that , it had just started to come out after feeding everything else

----------


## Gary R

It looks nice Dave, don't forget sun corals need a lot of care....you need to target feed them 3 to 4 times a week to keep them looking good.

The one I had meany  years ago I gave each polyp on it brime shrimp ….will try and find the pictures of it....I like the cluster of feather dusters you have in there.

----------

*lost* (05-09-2018)

----------


## lost

don't forget sun corals need a lot of care....you need to target feed them 3 to 4 times a week to keep them looking good
I have brought some mysis shrimp for it but that does worry me a little with me only having a 100L tank

----------


## Gary R

just get yourself a small syringe ….you will have to get your hands wet  :lol:

----------


## lost

sorted i got a big one  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (10-09-2018)

----------

